# Leopard gecko Desert Vivarium Pictures Please!



## luke1983 (Aug 25, 2008)

I know there are other threads for vivariums but i really just want to look at some desert set ups for a bit of inspiration. I've ordered a trio of Leo females.

Cheers


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

*here you go*

i'm housing four females in here.


----------



## leogeck3 (Jul 30, 2008)

What substrate you using in there?


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

leogeck3 said:


> What substrate you using in there?


Soil and sand mix by the looks of it.


----------



## luke1983 (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks well cool! Thanks, are the plants real? Do the leo's not mind the light? They seem to be out and active in it! Well impressed!


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

hi sorry, forgot bout this thread. yeah it's soil, sand, and gravel mix. the plants are real, and the geckos had just been put in there, they hide during the day and come out when the lights go out. the lights are there to give a solid day/night cycle


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 10, 2008)

they are lucky geckos, they look great  : victory:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks very much. I appreciate the compliments


----------



## bexley18 (Mar 16, 2008)

Dam that looks grate. Wonder if i can find a big fish tank.


----------



## luke1983 (Aug 25, 2008)

Anymore for anymore?


----------



## oxxxdanniexxxo (Sep 13, 2009)

this looks awsome i have my leo in tank could do with a little refurbish did u use a certain mix with the soil sand n gravel or does it not matter ???


----------

